# Messages sitting in Outbox



## littlej77uk (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi

Is anyone else having issues where messages are sitting in their outbox? Tried to send a reply to someone who had sent me a PM. Tried a couple of times but they don't appear to be sending.

Can anyone help please?

Thanks

Jay


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, They stay in the outbox until read by the recipient, quite useful as recipient can't say they haven't read it.
Hoggy.


----------



## littlej77uk (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks Hoggy


----------

